# Ranger passed over last night



## Amber Spillman (Oct 25, 2005)

Ranger, the cat that found our shelter after Katrina, passed away last night from his Leukemia. I knew it was coming soon, so I was very prepared for it. I just thought I would let everyone know.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hi Amber,
I am not familiar with what had happened to Ranger prior to his passing - if you would direct towards that existing thread (provided there is one..), that would be nice.
I am sorry that Ranger has left ..there is always a painful spot left behind when a being crosses over.
There is relief in death however - Ranger is now pain free and there is so much on the other side. 
Thank you for caring for him ; he has a nice, strong name - and I am sure it went well with his strong spirit.
Rest in peace, Ranger


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Here's a thread about Ranger:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?p ... ht=#257299

I'm so sorry he didn't make it, Amber.  At least he died with people who cared about him and who did their best for him. He is lucky to have been loved.

RIP Ranger.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Poor Ranger. Thank God for people like you to care for him in his short life especially with the hurricane's devastation.


----------

